# funny basketball pictures



## smyth

I shot these during the CIS final 8 championship. It seems basketball is good for producing some funny photos at times. Here are a few:

1. High Five!






2. Yeh, let's grind....





3. I dropped the ball. I also only have no fingers on my left hand.


----------



## dwol

hahahaha, these are hilarious, nice shots


----------



## soods

the last one is classic. you have to find him and send him that one. haha.


----------



## Daki_One

HAHHAHA. love the last one!!

"aduhhhhrrr"


----------



## smyth

hehe, glad you like them.


----------



## SpaceNut

You did a great job shooting these photos. I especially like #3. Thanks for sharing!


----------

